# Anybody know how to reset the MANT. REQ'D light?



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a 1994 Ram 2500 V10. I need to reset the Mant. required light. How do I do this? I already tried taking off the neg. cable for a few minutes and then putting it back on. Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Actually it may be easier to pull the PCM fuse instead of removing a battery cable, unless it's time to clean the terminals as it is. After pulling the fuse (or positive terminal on battery) insert key and twist it to start for 30 secs. Remove key, insert fuse (or reattach battery terminal) and then start vehicle. Light may go off now. If it doesn't, Auto Zone has a code reader they can hook up to your OBD1 terminal and after they read any codes, it should reset everything, including the lamp..... or so I believe!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Disconnecting the battery should have done it.Either it wasn't long enough,or you have a hard fault which sets the code as soon as you start it,and the light stays on.Try the ECM fuse next.

If the light comes back on,thenturn the key on and off three times,and then leave it in the on position.Count the flashes from the light (codes),and report back.Maybe we can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

have to use a scan tool reset 

basic its by mileage

they want you to take to the dealer so they can screw you



cardoctor


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I this a maintenance light or a check engine light ? I'm just trying to clarifiy,so it will help us diagnose it better.

The reason I ask is I've never seen a maintenance light on a newer Dodge,or any mention of it on my scanner (for resetting it).


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

wyldman


koeo my 98 ram has that maint. light
plugged in my scanner no info

maybe you can turn it off on a pre obd2 car

i use to do alot of dodge caravans



cardoctor


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I've seen it on other Chrysler products,but not ona 2G ram pickup.Maybe it a US only emission thing.

I'll see if I can dig through some other stuff and find some more info on it.


----------



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

I checked the manual and it said that the light comes on just to remind you that it should be serviced. It doesn't actually mean something is wrong. I just can't stand seeing it anymore. I will try the scan tool to maybe reset it. 

Thanks for all the replies and help !!


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

You need a scan tool to reset.
Each tool and menu is different.
In the Chrysler DrbIII it's in the Adjustment menu.
i can't tell you where to find it on a snap on or other.
Usually it's in the same menu as Resetting things like tps and ais.
You need a scan tool. disconnecting the battery has never worked for that lamp as far as my experience goes..It stays in memory.
If it was right in front of me it would take about 30 seconds.
You are suppose to check over certain things and in some cases replace parts before the lamp is shut off.


----------

